# Midnight Ridazz "Clown" ride tonight 9:00pm



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

grab a red nose and some floppy shoes and come ride!

http://midnightridazz.com/viewStory.php?storyId=463

(or just show up with your bike)


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> grab a red nose and some floppy shoes and come ride!
> 
> https://midnightridazz.com/viewStory.php?storyId=463


Cool!...we did an 80s theme last night. Pillow fight/lingerie theme next week in honor of my b-day (it's an annual theme I request...and for good reason it's very popular). Week after that is a Freakshow theme--carnies and bearded ladies and such. Few pics from last nite:

<img src=https://cruiserbikeride.org/photos/albums/2007/08_09_2007_WeeklyRide80s/DSCN0007_5_1.JPG>

<img src=https://cruiserbikeride.org/photos/albums/2007/08_09_2007_WeeklyRide80s/100_1662.JPG>

<img src=https://cruiserbikeride.org/photos/albums/2007/08_09_2007_WeeklyRide80s/100_1692.JPG>


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I think you Boulderers get into the themes a little more than our jaded LA'sters. But its still a pretty massive turnout that turns more than a few heads on a Friday "club night" 

and I can't stop staring at Blondie's cross.....

<img src=https://cruiserbikeride.org/photos/albums/2007/08_09_2007_WeeklyRide80s/100_1662.JPG>


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> and I can't stop staring at Blondie's cross.....


Hey now...that's the mrs there you be speaking about!  Note...the guy in pink is not me. 

Themes are sort of a new thing for the cruiser ride. Some hate them and some love them, but if the theme is a good one it always results in a lot of participation where normally we'd all just dress like gay pirates. I actually stole that thought from this website below, but it's true.

http://www.dclxvi.org/chunk/operations/dresscode/index.html


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Hey now...that's the mrs there you be speaking about!  Note...the guy in pink is not me.


I know, I know..... 


Ridazz has always done themes....some rock, some flop. The "cult" ride with everyone in white clothes was pretty funny. I told an inquiring motorist that we were a new religion. They just kinda nodded...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> I know, I know.....
> 
> 
> Ridazz has always done themes....some rock, some flop. The "cult" ride with everyone in white clothes was pretty funny. I told an inquiring motorist that we were a new religion. They just kinda nodded...


That's a great idea and an easy and cheap one to pull off. One of the more hotly contested themes happened a week ago when I was out of town--the ******* theme. Some feel it's racist and feeding into bad stereotypes, but mostly it's just an excuse to wear overalls and drink corn whiskey.

We actually are trying to limit the number of riders this year because the huge rides were not any fun and were attracting the wrong element. Funny that your site seems to indicate you have almost the same issues we do here. We've been rotating the start location to throw off people a bit--we've gone from 700+ riders down to a more manageable and fun 200+ of last night.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

nice cans.


----------



## stevo4 (Jun 25, 2007)

Is the Clown ride and the ice cream rides, etc. hardcore rides like Wolfpack hustle? Or are they shorter easier rides? Any idea of the average length? And lots of hills?

I did a Cub Camp ride last Thursday and had a really good time (although they were still too fast for me, but they didn't let me drop). That particular ride was all flats which made it easier for me to keep up. If they were pounding hills, i probably be dropped quickly because i'm still building my quads (new rider).

thanks,

stevo


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

stevo4 said:


> Is the Clown ride and the ice cream rides, etc. hardcore rides like Wolfpack hustle? Or are they shorter easier rides? Any idea of the average length? And lots of hills?


Midnight Ridazz is definitely NOT a fast ride. Close to 1000 people cruising the streets late at night. Average distance is 15 miles, sometimes longer, rarely hilly. You won't get dropped.

some pics from Friday's Clown ride, lastly with me as Bad Clown. Lots of strange looks on the subway with a clown nose on. Good times. I rode next to wheelie guy for blocks like this, amazing.

more photos here
http://midnightridazz.com/artist.php?artistId=234


----------

